# Dry Start Fert Dosing?



## Andrew C (23 Jun 2020)

I’m into my sixth week on a dry start with the following plants, HC Cuba, eleocharis acicularis and Juncus repen.

Light used ONF Nano on 100% for 12 hours currently. 

I’m using Tropica powdered soil and I’m planning on dosing TNC Complete with Seachem Excel and pressurised Co2 when I flood the tank.

My question is should I mist the plants with a light solution of TNC Complete rather than just water? 

If so what strength of solution should I use? 

Also at what stage do people tend to flood their tanks ? Should I hold out for an entire carpet?


----------



## Ray (23 Jun 2020)

If you mist with too strong a Nutrient solution you can cause nitrogen burn on leaves - unfortunately I did this in my dry start, maybe because Marsilea Crenata leaves collect droplets easily which may have made it worse.  I’d just misting distilled water now.  However, some do successfully do this:



Tim Harrison said:


> you really only need to folia feed a dilute solution of fertz, I used 3mls of TNC Complete in 1 litre of water.



In your case, given you your substrate is nutrient rich, I wouldn’t risk it.  You can flood anytime you like now but it looks tempting to hold out a couple more weeks for a full carpet!


----------



## zozo (23 Jun 2020)

Tropica doesn't really elaborate if their soil is pre fertilized.
https://tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil-powder/
Reading the description i would guess, it is pre fertilized. 

In that case, i wouldn't fertilize the plants any extra during the dry start. But just wait for them to start growing and will show if it is in any need.

Then still if you spray fertilizers you better go ¼ the recommended dose and then spray again with demineralized water a day later. If you don't wash off the salts they will build up upon the leaves and block light, cause burn etc. etc. This also goes for tap water, it contains minerals and long term spraying water with mineral content, will deposit and cause stains.

Thus having a glass box with plants than having a canister demineralized water is a pre, to spray and wash...


----------



## rebel (23 Jun 2020)

zozo said:


> i wouldn't fertilize the plants any extra during the dry start.


Let the plants establish, acclimatise and root first. Then you can fertilise in a coupla weeks.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jun 2020)

Hi, 
   I agree with the others. In terrestrial mode there is no advantage in misting with fertilizer and indeed the risk of burning is high depending on the composition of the fertilizer. Keep it simple. Flooding the tank is when your real problems will start. The tank looks good to me as is. If it ain't broke, don't break it.

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Jul 2020)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> I agree with the others. In terrestrial mode there is no advantage in misting with fertilizer and indeed the risk of burning is high depending on the composition of the fertilizer. Keep it simple. Flooding the tank is when your real problems will start. The tank looks good to me as is. If it ain't broke, don't break it.
> 
> Cheers,



What he said


----------



## Nick72 (30 Jul 2020)

I currently have some Hemianthus Micranthemoides in a little tub of aqua soil on my balcony, trying to dry start it so it's big enough to transfer to my established aquarium.

I'm watering this with my tank water, which contains a good balance of fertilisers.  If you have a second tank you could try this, as it's not misting, little chance of effecting the leaves.

For full disclosure I've only been doing this for 24hrs, so still too early to say if it's working well or not.


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

I've heard that Dooaqua wabi kusa mist spray helps prevent mold but no need to dose fertiliser at this stage


----------

